# Robert Bolton on Christian Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2007)

Robert Bolton, _General Directions for a Comfortable Walking With God_, pp. 78-80:



> III. ON SOLITARY SEASONS OF MEDITATION.
> 
> In thy solitary seasons, 1. Single out some special, profitable choice matter to meditate on all the while; thereby both to prevent the ordinary intrusion of many vain, foolish, noisome thoughts, impertinent wanderings, and woful trifling cut thy precious time; and also to keep thy spirits and the powers of thy soul at work, lest, as millstones wanting grist grate and grind one another, they waste themselves in a fruitless, barren melancholy. When canst thou be alone, and not have just cause either to busy thy mind about some lawful affairs of thy calling; or wrestle with some corruption, which troubles the peace of thy conscience; or breatk out into the praises of God, or some other holy passage of heavenly meditation, whereof there is great variety and store?
> 
> ...


----------

